# Adding New Screensavers



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

I downloaded from web additional Kindle Screensavers. I used the Kindlerama protocol - installed them as a book (screensavers) on home page of kindle - but kindle won't let me export them (using alt-shift-0 ) into system.
What to do


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you sure they are the right size? I've heard people say that custom screensavers won't work if the picture is too big. 600 x 800 is the proper size.

L


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes they are 600 x 800


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

irabren said:


> I downloaded from web additional Kindle Screensavers. I used the Kindlerama protocol - installed them as a book (screensavers) on home page of kindle - but kindle won't let me export them (using alt-shift-0 ) into system.
> What to do


Are you sure thay are not being exported as screensavers. It takes a few seconds, perhaps as much as ten, for the "exported" message to appear after you press Alt-shift-0 (zero)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

irabren said:


> I downloaded from web additional Kindle Screensavers. I used the Kindlerama protocol - installed them as a book (screensavers) on home page of kindle - but kindle won't let me export them (using alt-shift-0 ) into system.
> What to do


When you say Kindle won't let you export them, what do you mean? Do you get an error message?

Betsy


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Turns out - I was pushing the wrong key for shift - it is right above the alt key !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was trying to follow Leslie's instructions for doing a screen capture, which said to press Alt-G, and I kept pressing Alt-C, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy-

Well?  Well?  Does it work?  Do you now have custom screensavers?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yes, I have custom screensavers, but I was talking about when I tried to do screen captures on the Kindle and couldn't follow Leslie's directions.  When you actually follow the directions, you can do screen captures off the Kindle!  (Alt-Shift-G) they are saved to the SD card and then you use the USB card to retrieve them.

Custom screensavers work fine, but you do need to follow all the directions, they're repeated several times on Kindleboards, go to the main kindleboards page and do a search for screensavers.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The instructions on the custom screensavers are also in my FAQ book and begin at location 382.

L


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Betsy and Leslie.  Notice my avatar.  I have a number of custom screensavers on my Kindle, mostly made from my wife Jo's digital paintings.  The screencapture is something I have yet to try.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes - it works when you push alt-shift-0
I was pushing the wrong shift key ( it is above the alt key )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> Thamnks Betsy and Leslie. Notice my avatar. I have a number of custom screensavers on my Kindle, mostly made from my wife Jo's digital paintings. The screencapture is something I have yet to try.


Love your avatar; Jo is very talented!

Betsy


----------

